# Traction Control SUCKS!



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

We got some good snow here and took the goat out for a drive. Everytime I'd take of on a hill the car would spin and display "low traction". It wouldn't rev past 1000 RPM's. Had to turn it of and spin out with one wheel, and it still took a while to do that. I absolutly hate that feature! Thank God I was on a back road with little traffic and not a main road. My whole family could have been serioulsy hurt. What's the point of having an electronic limited slip if you can't even use it. Something has to be done to get that fixed. Are there any aftermarket lockers that can be installed or betteryet, a way to change the computer from killing the RPM's during wheel spin. This is nerve recking!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Like putting a seatbelt on, taking TC off is a H A B I T. 


The goat is not my daily driver though (no rain or SNOW).


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

WOWHUH said:


> We got some good snow here and took the goat out for a drive. Everytime I'd take of on a hill the car would spin and display "low traction". It wouldn't rev past 1000 RPM's. Had to turn it of and spin out with one wheel, and it still took a while to do that. I absolutly hate that feature! Thank God I was on a back road with little traffic and not a main road. My whole family could have been serioulsy hurt. What's the point of having an electronic limited slip if you can't even use it. Something has to be done to get that fixed. Are there any aftermarket lockers that can be installed or betteryet, a way to change the computer from killing the RPM's during wheel spin. This is nerve recking!


Wow. I thought that Nebraskins knew how to drive in the snow. It must not snow as much as I thought it does there. I grew up in SD, where we got pleanty of snow. Granted, I've never driven my GTO in the snow, so maybe the T/C will actually hurt trying to drive safely.

Anyway, the idea when driving in snow is not to lose traction. So whenever it displays "low traction", you're applying too much trottle. Back off a bit. Ideally, you should never see the low traction display....although it is difficult with this much power.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

see? I tried to tell yall that traction control isnt as good as most say it is.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I have mixed feelings on the issue... usually I turn it OFF. The other day though, it had rained and it was almost a neccesity to keep the car's @$$ from breaking loose on turns/take offs. I've not had a problem with one wheel spinning... even in the snow thus far. I usually start off in 2nd though when its snowy.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

WOWHUH said:


> We got some good snow here and took the goat out for a drive. Everytime I'd take of on a hill the car would spin and display "low traction". It wouldn't rev past 1000 RPM's. Had to turn it of and spin out with one wheel, and it still took a while to do that. I absolutly hate that feature! Thank God I was on a back road with little traffic and not a main road. My whole family could have been serioulsy hurt. What's the point of having an electronic limited slip if you can't even use it. Something has to be done to get that fixed. Are there any aftermarket lockers that can be installed or betteryet, a way to change the computer from killing the RPM's during wheel spin. This is nerve recking!


I agree, we don’t get much ICE in FL but streets are very slippery after rain it is so seldom. In theory I should not be able to spin tires but that’s not the case. Very easy to spin tires out of control. But I don’t understand your comments. My GTO has Standard Limited Slip and T/C applies rear brakes and limits throttle only. Has nothing to do with Differential. T/C is very annoying on dry pavement hit second @ 6k and brakes apply make left turn and half way through rear squats down. Wish T/C were off by default and on when you desire. You probably have A4 but on my Camaro 6sp I would always take off in second gear when slippery. Don’t know about A4, I was born in Indianapolis but never drove in Snow to this date.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow.

This is a lot of whining over a single button push.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

RedRacer said:


> you should never see the low traction display....although it is difficult with this much power.


I was in Alaska for 5 years so this isn"t $hit! I'm not a Nabraskian! I'm very used to driving in snow. Like Big Mike stated...with this much power it's easy to loose traction. 

When I was taking off, I was almost on a level serface but there was a lot of snow and slush. Even tried second and it would not even go. Turning off the T/C was what helped. I thought a traction control device was exactly that, for extra traction! You'd think two wheels spinning would get you out of snow but not when the throttle dies on you.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

first off if i was going to drive the baby in the winter i'd definately get snow tires. i've been driving in Western Michigan snow w/RWD cars for 40 years and it is an old trick that has only been abandoned because of radials and FWD. try it, it works. TC works fine when i've had her out on wet roads because it was too easy without it to lose control. mine's set up now with the TC off semi-permanently. with an '04 just unplug the harness by the Bosch control motor at the rear of the passenger side engine compartment. just follow the throttle cable back from the throttle body. with an '05 you'd need to get an inverter that basically pushes the button to off when you start the car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

There is a thing on Ebay that installs on the siring to the traction control switch, it sends a signal to turn it off when you start the car, after that it works normally. I have one, but have not installed it yet, waiting for spring.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> There is a thing on Ebay that installs on the siring to the traction control switch, it sends a signal to turn it off when you start the car, after that it works normally. I have one, but have not installed it yet, waiting for spring.


What is a siring and what is the link on Ebay. I want one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Holden said:


> What is a siring and what is the link on Ebay. I want one!



hehe, siring, wiring, what ever....it's all the same... 

Traction Control Inverter


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

well, that looks pretty cool !!!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

So does this only turn the T/C off so you don't have to? What I want is something that will allow both rear wheels to stay locked together (locker) and unlock it when not needed.

My Explorer has a rear locker and I hardly ever have to engage the 4x4 in winter. To be honest, my 4x4 doesn't even work right now and I still get around fine with it. That's what I want for the Goat!


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> hehe, siring, wiring, what ever....it's all the same...
> 
> Traction Control Inverter


Thanx just what I was looking for


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

There is a kit that defaults T/C to off at startup. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...33597QQitemZ8020303781QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## wile2k (Oct 29, 2005)

North Wyoming here, yeah we get snow. Currently it is a lot of packed snow with an ice base. Tons of fun .

My goat is my daily driver and so far this winter I haven't had too much problem. The TCS is definatly a bit loose, I can get some nice spin out of it if I want. 

So far though, I find the car to be very predictable, if the rear kicks out, a bit of turn in will fix it right up. I think I'll put a set of blizzaks on it though, before the winter turns worse. The stock tires just don't seem up to the task of RWD winter driving. 

As for the "locker" type differential. You already have a Limite Slip Diff. This is exactly what you were asking for, something that locks but unlocks when needed (namely going around a turn). You sure wouldn't want a full locker rear as then you will have a lot of trouble turning. Not sure what more to add to that.

I think your problem is that there simply isn't enough traction with the stock tires on snow. With a better set of tires, you should be able to get around just fine. 

The winter weather makes me miss my STI, but I still enjoy getting into the goat every day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Bridgestone Blizzak

BEST FREAKIN TIRE MADE !!!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

The reason I want a selectable locker is so I could turn it on and off when needed. Electra-trac and ARB makes them for trucks, just wasn't sure if they had them for car applications.

As far as buying snow tires, that would be a waste of money. After it snows, the roads are clean after two days. I would only need the locker for when I need the traction of both wheels. Also having traction to both wheels for racing without the RPM's dying would be pretty awsome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

get a stronger Limited Slip unit. I know groucho probably has the link for a place in Australia.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

OOOHH! Gimmie, gimmie! 

If someone makes one that is a total manual unit, then the wife has said she wants the factory T/C gone!


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Difftechnics sells spring kits to make the stock LSD hold better or you could get the Kaaz LSD.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

If only one wheel is spinning then you have issues with the driveline! I drove mine in a couple snows last winter, better than many fwd's that I have had, and had some fun at the Mall parking lot arty: . Definatly both wheels spin though.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

slonlo_350 said:


> Difftechnics sells spring kits to make the stock LSD hold better or you could get the Kaaz LSD.


Do you have a link for the Kaaz LSD?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto_posi.html

$1300.00


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Why is it that everything is so expensive for the GTO? Exhaust is nearly $2,300.00 for the header to tail pipes, and the rear locker or limited slip is $1,300. Why so much when I've seen other vehicles at less than half that cost. I know you can get an ARB air locker or an Detroit electric locker for around $600.00 for many applications. I just don't understand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

ponder this. an air cleaner for a vette is $60. for a mustang its $12. All depends on the car, who the general buyer is, and how much they can charge and get away with it.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ponder this. an air cleaner for a vette is $60. for a mustang its $12. All depends on the car, who the general buyer is, and how much they can charge and get away with it.


Those BASTARDS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

yep. its not sad they charge it, its sad people pay it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Completely off topic, but found this very funny (in a bad way)

Customer brought thier Nissan Quest in for an engine light, turned out to be a bad knock sensor, called nissan for a price, $450. I coughed and hung up. Then i called Ford, and asked for a knock sensor for a Mercury Villager, (same vehicle), they had it in stock $15

That's rediculous.

Prices may not be 100% accurate, but are close


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> ...called nissan for a price, $450. I coughed and hung up...


Yeah! I usually cough when I get kicked in the nuts like that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

if a guy dont, he is not hung all that well.


----------



## FNTOMGoat (Dec 8, 2005)

*TC in snow and rain*

When it comes to driving in precip I follow the same four rules as on dry asphalt.

1) Turn off TC
2) Accelerate with conviction
3) Avoid the middle pedal
4) Hold on

Until recently I lived in the snow belt of Cleveland. Believe me, there is no place on Earth that gets more of the white stuff than CLE. My motto is "drive your chariot like you hate it" -- I don't pay too much attention to the weather. 

FYI - I love driving in the slop; doing so properly separates drivers from soccer moms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

fellow posters, we have a new member called CRAZY WINTER DRIVER. Lets all give him a warm welcome. 

HI !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

big_mike said:


> fellow posters, we have a new member called CRAZY WINTER DRIVER. Lets all give him a warm welcome.
> 
> HI !!!


Where do you live? ... Delaware...ok, good...

hehe, Welcome to our little corner
:cheers


----------

